# I Need A Drink Or Two Or Three



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

But I don't know what.
Don't want Beer.
I have had JD,WT (I like the american honey)but it interferes with the blood sugar.
What would a smooth good tasting spirit be?
The two day old 35.00 belt on the mower broke today, so I ended up doing with the push mower.

The Judge is being shown as I type, and for the life of me,I don't understand why Vera wants to get back together. She knows my weakness and uses that charm of hers and "that look" to her benefit.

I'm trying to be a strong upstanding sensible man.
But I think I want to see if I can handle being a functional drunk.
So I give to you, what should I purchase when I put my sunglasses on and walk into the Liquor Store ? :buds:


----------



## thericeguy (Jan 3, 2016)

If I am not indulging in a cold beer, the only other drink I can stand is Crown Royal. I will buy a minimum of a bottle every 2 years.


----------



## thericeguy (Jan 3, 2016)

Let me know when you have transformed into a functional drunk. I want to play "ask me anything" again.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

But I'm going to be a Classy Functioning Drunk.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm doing sweet tea and vaping Sour Rhino


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Does it get you drunk?


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

What do the suits drink ?


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

No, it's much better than being drunk.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

It won't make me go schitzo will it?


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

It won't make fall down, slur your words or give you a hangover.


----------



## Suncatcher (Aug 11, 2015)

Grey Goose and lemonade! That should do it...lol


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Thanks..I will start drinking at work so I will be drunk when I get home right?


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Drambuie or Amaretto on the rocks. Yes, drink 9-5.

Mon


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm in a Cuba Libre sort of mood tonight. Limes to use up and all.


----------



## Suncatcher (Aug 11, 2015)

Depends on how long a drive home and the vodka vs lemonade ratio...hehehe.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Ok, I need some advice.

I don't as a rule mix grape and grain. But if I'm moving on from cane, should it be grape? Or grain?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

JÃ¤germeister. . Pour it warm into a cup and let it Breath a bit.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Thanks..I will start drinking at work so I will be drunk when I get home right?


That's what you have to do. You cant drink all day unless you start in the morning !:clap:


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I will start first thing tomorrow. Thanks for the help


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Can't do Jager. No.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Raeven said:


> Ok, I need some advice.
> 
> I don't as a rule mix grape and grain. But if I'm moving on from cane, should it be grape? Or grain?


I think you should go with grain since it is so diversable. Maybe I should do grain too, I could put it in fruit and vegetable juice and cut down on the food bill.


----------



## bjba (Feb 18, 2003)

Single malt Scotch whiskey is soul soothing try some you won't regret it. The Glenlivet Nadurra, Bunnahabhain 25 Year Old are two I recommend. Enjoy.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I have seen Irish whiskey, what is different about it say to jd or seagrams


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> I think you should go with grain since it is so diversable. Maybe I should do grain too, I could put it in fruit and vegetable juice and cut down on the food bill.


LOL, I like how you think there. 

I ended up going with nothing, because no one told me what to do. :buds:

Probably for the best.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

fruit and grain... i like cereal


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

bjba said:


> Single malt Scotch whiskey is soul soothing try some you won't regret it. The Glenlivet Nadurra, Bunnahabhain 25 Year Old are two I recommend. Enjoy.


I agree. Over years past, I've made a little study of single malts and still have a nice collection in my liquor cabinet. One of the most pleasant remembrances of a trip to Scotland was the opportunity to do single malt tastings and really compare them side by side, learning the characteristics each was trying to achieve. I'm fond of Tamdhu for the Speyside varieties and Ardbeg Uigeadail for an Islay. 

Twenty-five year old single malts are generally out of my price range, but good to know.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Can't do Jager. No.



Have you tried the spice ? Mellow enough for a newborn.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

How is it while puking? There is a puke factor to consider.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

If I am going to drink liquor, I like a Courvoisier VSOP. If I want something a bit sweeter then it's Southern Comfort. If I really want sweet I mix Southern Comfort and Amaretto 50/50.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> How is it while puking? There is a puke factor to consider.



Far to expensive to puke up.


----------



## bjba (Feb 18, 2003)

Raeven said:


> I agree. Over years past, I've made a little study of single malts and still have a nice collection in my liquor cabinet. One of the most pleasant remembrances of a trip to Scotland was the opportunity to do single malt tastings and really compare them side by side, learning the characteristics each was trying to achieve. I'm fond of Tamdhu for the Speyside varieties and Ardbeg Uigeadail for an Islay.
> 
> Twenty-five year old single malts are generally out of my price range, but good to know.


 The story of the moonshiner who went legit, George Smith, got me started on my love affair with the elixer of the gods.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

bjba said:


> The story of the moonshiner who went legit, George Smith, got me started on my love affair with the elixer of the gods.


LOL, well, I'd never say no to a finger of Glenlivet, neat. 

Have you tried any of Japan's offerings? I admit I'd not have given them a second look except for a friend who is deep into Asian culture. He offered me a couple of tastes from his collection. I wasn't prepared to be a fan, but I have only one word: Ambrosial!

Just as no one believed California could make wine as well as the French (better, in fact) until the 1976 blind tastings at the Judgment of Paris, I would not have thought the Japanese could do it so well. I was wrong. The Japanese did the same thing in 2014 with their whiskys. Apparently not a single Scottish whisky made it into the top 5 of the 2015 Whisky Bible.

My samplings have been limited, but I was awfully impressed with the Yoichi 15 year old and the Yamazaki 12. Mmmmm, mmmm!!! If you haven't already, you might give it a... hhhrrrrmmm... shot.


----------



## bjba (Feb 18, 2003)

I lived in Japan for several years. The Japanese do pretty much do everything well. I have lived in several countries and was intrigued by the local liquors. Sh&#333;ch&#363; is the moonshine, indigenous liquor of Japan and is produced in different ways in different regions. Sh&#333;ch&#363; is not among my favorites. The Okinawan spirit is Awamori I prefer Awamori to vodka. The Okinawans do a brisk tourist business in Habu Awamori a Habu (local adder) is preserved in a bottle of Awamori. Suntory Yamazaki is the only Japanese single malt I've tried. I prefer The Glenlivet.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Drinking Absinthe in Japan with a bunch of my buddies in the 70's was an experience I'll never forget.


----------



## bjba (Feb 18, 2003)

Buying liquor, among other more bizarre items, in vending machines was the clue Japan is not Kansas anymore. Except for the traffic I loved living in Japan.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

bjba said:


> I lived in Japan for several years. The Japanese do pretty much do everything well. I have lived in several countries and was intrigued by the local liquors. Sh&#333;ch&#363; is the moonshine, indigenous liquor of Japan and is produced in different ways in different regions. Sh&#333;ch&#363; is not among my favorites. The Okinawan spirit is Awamori I prefer Awamori to vodka. The Okinawans do a brisk tourist business in Habu Awamori a Habu (local adder) is preserved in a bottle of Awamori. Suntory Yamazaki is the only Japanese single malt I've tried. I prefer The Glenlivet.


 Ah, well, if you lived there, then of course you are familiar with them. I mentioned it in case they had escaped your notice, as they escaped mine. 

I donât know too many folks who enjoy single malts these days and found it agreeable to chat about them. There are so many now, thereâs something for every taste.

Iâve not been to Japan, but if I ever make it there, Iâll be sure to give the Awamori a try.

Enjoy your Glenlivet!


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Day 2.
I started drinking upon waking up. I feel a little different but in a good way. This is going to be great.


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

bjba said:


> Single malt Scotch whiskey is soul soothing try some you won't regret it. The Glenlivet Nadurra, Bunnahabhain 25 Year Old are two I recommend. Enjoy.


I'm not a connoisseur by any stretch of the imagination but Johnny Black is pretty smooth and occupies a prominent place in the cabinet. JD is what I drink, most people find it rough but I like the taste and usually have it with Coke. I'll actually drink just about anything although not in the quantities of the past. Rum can be found in my glass fairly frequently.

Beer is good when visiting somewhere for a while and needing to nurse a drink for a long time, specially if I"m driving. Spirits tend to go down too nicely and are generally reserved for home when I don't have to go anywhere.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

OK, half way through the day now. I must be getting the flu, have been kind of dizzy. Lunch didn't settle too good with me, lettuce doesn't come out of the carpet very easy. I'm going to talk with the people at taco bell after work if I can remember how to get there.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I made it home safe, however it took twice as long. People are really friendly to me. A lot waved the one finger at me to let me know I was still #1.
I don't know how good I am going to be at this, But dad always told me "practise makes consistent" So I will keep practising I guess.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Everclear. Mix it with some sort of punch. You'll be out of it in no time. That way you'll not only save money, you won't be able to go someplace and make a fool out of yourself. Make sure you get the 190 proof.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I used to drink something called purple passion..it got you where you wanted to go in a hurry.Not sure if they still make it.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

I am having a Johnny Walker evening. Hope I wake up in the morning :buds:


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Which Kind? is it smooth?


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Black label, smooth as a baby's butt :buds:


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

ok for over the rocks or mix with coke


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Straight no ice, gotta be pure.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

ok thanks I really don't know. I've only bought wild turkey honey..and drank JD when I was a kid.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> ok thanks I really don't know. I've only bought wild turkey honey..and drank JD when I was a kid.


I love a good scotch, johnny walker, glenlivet, both good. I just like it straight up. Kinda like gentlemen Jack too, little sparkling water or once in awhile coke.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Geeze, you folks actually taste the stuff?
Wow, impressive.
When I drank, I guzzled .......in a ladylike way of course! :buds::gaptooth:


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

A dab of this in a vape pen is like a berry aroma therapy session. No smoke, just 90% pure pot vapor/steam, it's like going to the spa with a kick.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I like spas....just saying. ..


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Does JW come in a small bottle? I don't want to have to take a sip from a big bottle and then put it back on the shelf if I don't like it.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Does JW come in a small bottle? I don't want to have to take a sip from a big bottle and then put it back on the shelf if I don't like it.


I got no idea, dang that sounds bad all I know about are the big bottles. :happy2:


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I guess I could just buy the big bottle and if I don't like it I can find a bug and drop it in there and get a refund.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

WolfWalksSoftly said:


> Can't do Jager. No.



That is the key to drinking jÃ¤ger. It's SOOOO good you sip it slow enough that no puking is required. 

Remember drink it warmed slightly.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Sorry but that is some kind of nasty warned up Vicks cough syrup tasting stuff. Besides I can't do sweet. Diabetic. 
Thanks just the same.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I quit drinking around 11 years ago because I just felt like I'd had enough. About 5-6 years ago I got a cold/flu and bought some Nyquil, I got so drunk the first day I had to do it again the next. To more cough medicine for me


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

no really said:


> I love a good scotch, johnny walker, glenlivet, both good. I just like it straight up. Kinda like gentlemen Jack too, little sparkling water or once in awhile coke.


Aahh, Gentleman Jack, that takes me back, really good stuff. Might have to take a trip to the liquor store... not every store carries it, though, might have to get it ordered in.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

For beer I like Miller High Life, with Miller Lite a close second. Can't stand any craft or foo foo chewy beers.
My go to drink is VO whiskey & diet coke.
Like a good vodka (Stoli) martini on the rocks.
Enjoy most good bourbons in the rocks with a little water.
Have been know to have a little Captain Morgan & diet coke.
Not a fan of scotch, gin or most wine.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I bought one of those tiny bottles of JB Devils cut....yeah, I got a buzzzzzz..lol
Next will be Double Black. I'm such a light weight..lol


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Cheap date.:nana:


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Crown Royal Maple is the schitz!


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

I would have a Crown when I was younger and went to the more nicer places..I thought I was a big shot..still am too..just kidding....I was a dork..and still am..lol


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I'm not sure what you mean by smooth. Add grain alcohol to any sweet drink and you won't taste the alcohol. The only problem is you'll have to figure out your tolerance to determine when you'll be functional rather than falling down drunk. Just don't try to drink it straight. Most folks either can't stand the fire or they bring it right back up if they do choke it down.

Once it's mixed you won't know it's there.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I got a couple jars of moonshine for anyone willing, I'll stay with my Pure kush blunt though.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Oh no, been there done that but lived to tell the tale....barely!


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

If I had very much of that stuff while posting, you all would have a great time laughing at me. Up to the point I was banned.


----------

